# Deviantart refreshes to version 6! Looks awesome!



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone checked out the new Deviantart website? The interface is much improved. Very fluid, Ajaxian, and nice! 

I've copy pasted some of the stuff from the official DA article. . You had best check it out there instead of reading more here.



> *s.deviantart.com/news/sleek/thumb_front.jpg
> After much effort, arguing, designing, and programming, our front page is now better than ever! We’ve taken a close look at how our community interacts and made improvements to make new art even easier to discover. Quick-loading thumbnails and a faster, more reliable search are just a couple of ways we’ve made browsing an even more enjoyable experience.
> *The categories are now a sidebar and the whole interface is really jazzed up. And you gotta love all that Ajax treatment given throughout! - goobi*
> 
> ...



All in all, a great improvement to an already awesome site. And if you have something to do with art, and are not on Deviantart, then instant ban for you!


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)

Other than the footer, I didn't find anything cooler, they still have stuck to this green, could've changed it. As far as Ajax goes, will try it out in peace.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

I find it much easier to navigate now with the new sidebar n all.


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah true. It should have been there since v2


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 12, 2008)

Not bad. It'll take some time to get used to new interface. It looks a mix of old interface with new header and footer. They should have been changed the old green color as well to make it refreshing.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 12, 2008)

Loved the new look!


----------



## blueshift (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice look upgrade.


----------



## IT Idiot (Jul 16, 2008)

cool


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^lmao


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 16, 2008)

I luv the new footer in dA


----------

